

Oh wait...Official Dates and Official WWDC 2012 iOS App Announced - ausman
http://www.shoutpedia.com/wwdc-2012-iphone-app-download-11162/

======
shadesandcolour
Someone needs to do their homework. The dates have been official for at least
a month.

